

Jim Crow returns - radmuzom
http://projects.aljazeera.com/2014/double-voters/index.html

======
jscott2
The metric 'percent-of-race-to-be-flagged' is more a measure how how
homogenous the names of people of that race are and inadequate for this
analysis.

If they actually wanted to show prejudice they should've normalized for that
factor, then shown that certain people were still targeted at a higher rate.

That a strategy works better or worse for certain races may be racial, but is
only racist if it was designed to work that way.

